# Alice Siemens W-011 W-Lan Bridge



## lukrich (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

hab mir einen Alice DSL Anschluss bestellt. Gestern hab ich die Sphairon Box installiert und die W-Lan Bridge angeschlossen. Dann hab ich eine Verbindung eingerichtet, und alles hat funktioniert (mit eingeschränkter Konnektivität). Jetzt wollte ich die SSID und die Verschlüsselung an dem Siemens Ding umstellen, jedoch komme ich nicht in das Menü der W-Lan bridge. Wie kann ich die Siemens W-Lan Bridge von Alice konfigurieren?
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe !


----------

